# Chartering articles!



## SailBeat (May 30, 2014)

Hi all

Im slowly building a website to bring together lots of reviews on location's, different boats and how to's(Anchoring in the med, picking up a mooring ball etc) I'm aiming at the charter market, so trying to keep it simple 

Im currently writing this all myself and was wondering if anyone would be interested in writing something for the site. It can be anything sailing related. Your favorite bay/bar  The top 10 things to do in the BVI's, how to use a med moor with a lazy line etc any pictures or videos also greatly appreciated. 

I can't offer much in return but a link back to your blog or website or just a mention on my website.

Cheers Luke

oh you can contact me here (link deleted) 

For the MODs hope this is ok to post this here, feel free to move it if you think it belongs elsewhere


----------



## SailBeat (May 30, 2014)

Thanks very much!


----------

